# wrestling 101 chi-style



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

heheheh the "kids" were doing there daily scuffle and the stupid camera was taking so long to go off cause the lighting was bad but I got some cool shots. Originally they were side by side looking cute that is what I was after but by the time I got the camera set well............


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

my fav shot 2nd one


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Get em get em!! Those are so cute!! I love to see chi's "fight" lol


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Whoa, Bindi looks real scary in that last one! :shock:


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

LOL @ the last pic.

Snickers & Reeses were fighting today but whenever I grabbed the camera they would stop and look up at me as if they were innocent angels. I would put the camera down and they'd go at it again. I'd pick it back up and....you know the rest.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh my gosh that last pic is hilarious!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those pic's are great....it's lovely to see chi's in action....Bindi looks like she really means business LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Too, too funny! What great chi action shots. My favorite is actually the 2nd to last. I love the slightly deranged smile on Bindi's face. "I am merely toying with you, Kemo. Hehehehe." :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Great pics!!! They really do look a lot alike. Such cuties.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love that pic where bindi was like now you really ticked me off lol... it's nice to see kemo playing, especially knowing of his past.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Victoria those pics are great! My fav is also with Bindi 'yellin' and Kemo! Very cute!!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are great. The last deranged Bindi pic is too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: I honestly have so much trouble getting funny pics of Auggie As soon as I open the camera he completely stops doing anything :roll:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are great and funny pics! I love the last one! Bindi looks scary! :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That last picture is a riot!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Those are so cute. I love to see them wrestle. Bindi is all about winning! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO I love the last one :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOl that laugh one is just too funny! Bindi looks possessed or something. I just love watching dogs play! :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love to see happy playing chihuahuas


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

How cute!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

They sure do know how to play !  Isn't it always the way, they'll always do the opposite of what you want. :lol: 
That last shot is a prize winner !


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol wonderful photos , makes me wanna get my ' fizzy ' a friend :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Fizzys mum said:


> lol wonderful photos , makes me wanna get my ' fizzy ' a friend :wink:


 YES  Fizzy needs a friend..........I am all for it!! :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG that was so funny that last picture! classic!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww great pics


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Those are so cute, I agree with Rachel, that second to the last shot where Bendi is smiling that evil little smile is my favorite.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: Very funny pictures! Buster's favorite wrestling move is also the ear grab! :lol:


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG :shock: i thought my oliver was the only dog that would hump another dog's head. . . :lol:


----------



## bstrobes (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a hard time too getting good pics of ours. And Fizzy should definately have a friend. We just got Face a couple of months ago for Beat Box. It's amazing how much better her temperment is now, not that she was bad at all before, but you can just tell, she's happier now.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

bstrobes said:


> I but you can just tell, she's happier now.


 My boy is happier although I am sure she grates his nerves at times and Bindi would be lost without her big brother  Im glad I did it - wonering how a third in the mix would work? twos company three is a crowd :?:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

U have gorgeous babies!! Great pics!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmmm not at my house  

paris has met her fighting match in vienna ...and cosmo well he can divide his super-energetic attention span into 2  
although they are never quite lovey-dovey with eachother , i think they are much heppier being with three than alone ........


i love that last pic of kemo and bindi !!! 

kisses nat

ps do you sometimes think now they are really hurting eachother ?? bindi looks like lean mean fighting machine :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> ps do you sometimes think now they are really hurting eachother ?? bindi looks like lean mean fighting machine :wink:


 YES they hurt each other at times to which one or the other will cry (usually Kemo) and I clap my hands real loud and say TIME OUT and they break it up (just for a few secs :roll: )


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it's always the bigger ones crying isn't it  when cosmo is fighting with vienna or paris he's always the one crying ......as you can also hear in one of the videoclips i posted :wink: 

so funny ......

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> it's always the bigger ones crying isn't it  when cosmo is fighting with vienna or paris he's always the one crying ......as you can also hear in one of the videoclips i posted :wink:
> 
> so funny ......
> 
> kisses nat


ill look for that I havent watched everyones yet! I still want to make my own


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol that last pic is awesome!!! Bindi looks MAD!!! lol. It's cracking me up!!! :lol: Great pics! Just looking at your two I can tell they have such personallity! Especially fiesty Bindi! lol

I forgot to add - Cooper is always starting fights with the cat by trying to hump his head! lol I always just thought Cooper was weird, but Maybe it's a dog thing? :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CooperChi said:


> the cat by trying to hump his head! lol I always just thought Cooper was weird, but Maybe it's a dog thing? :lol:


 Its weird when Bindi got spayed he left her alone and just started again - its been like 2 mos and all i have to say is "KEMO" in that "voice" and he gets off her. I was fussing with the camera - I did not even know I had that shot til I downloaded them. :lol: He wont stop humping her now :roll:


----------

